# Galga extensiometrica



## makine (Mar 29, 2007)

Hola que tal, miren he buscado información por inet etc pero no encuentro suficiente como para escoger una galga extensiometrica adecuada para realizar la funcion que quiero...
Se trataría simplemente de una galga que pudiera sacar un voltaje u otro dependiendo del peso que le pongamos. maximo 8V y peso que sea del orden de gramos,he ido a tiendas de electronica pero no tienen en ningun sitio...bueno si alguien sabe algo sobre estos dispositivos....
muchisimas gracias


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 29, 2007)

Mira este sitio:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galga_extensiométrica
Ahora, las galgas extensiométricas sirven para medir fuerzas enormes que
llegan en algunos casos al centenar de toneladas métricas. Debido a los 
problemas que se mencionan en el artículo, normalmente se compran
montadas en un dispositivo llamado celda de carga. Y otra vez, ¡para
medir pesos o tensiones grandes!
Para masas pequeñas se usan métodos mas sensibles como el electrodinámico,
que consiste en aplicar una fuerza de repulsión con un solenoide. La corriente
aplicada es proporcional a la fuerza ejercida. El control se basa en mantener
el plato en la posición original. La corriente necesaria es convertida a masa
por un factor de conversión. Ideal para un micro.

Saludos


----------



## Moguel (Mar 29, 2007)

Que tal.

NO se mucho sobre galgas, pero creo que talvez para tu aplicacion podrias usar un LVDT, su funcionamiento no es complicado, incluso lo puedes fabricar tu mismo, yo he fabricado uno. Y despues siplemente haces una etapa de acoplamiento y de amplificación y puedes obtener tu rango de variacion de voltaje en el rango que mejor te convenga, por ejemplo de 0 a 8 volts o algo asi.

Busca en interne informaciónrmancion sobre LVDT.

Suerte


----------



## makine (Mar 30, 2007)

Antes todo muchisimas gracias a los dos he entendido mejor lo que he de escoger. Todo y así Moquel, no logro acertar con la pagina web que me indique un modelo exacto para desarrolar lo siguiente;

Solo necesito algun dispositivo que pueda medir la masa (Gr) sacando a su salida un voltaje mayor o menor dependiendo del peso que ponga. Si por ejemplo con un potenciometro con un muelle sería la idea cuanto mas estiro mas tension, cuanto menos peso que salga menos tension,y esa tensión  que como maximo sea la que le apliquemos ya sea CC o Ac.....muchas gracias po la ayuda


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 2, 2007)

Mira este sitio:
http://www.investigacion.frc.utn.edu.ar/sensores/LVDT/lvdt.pdf
Lo bueno de un LCD es que lo puedes acoplar a un resorte, tal
como estas pensando, pero con un roce minimo.

Saludos


----------



## Moguel (Abr 10, 2007)

Muy buena información perromuerto.

Espero que le sirva de ayuda a nuestro amigo.

Saludos.


----------



## ruiza49 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hoooolaaaa!
       Estoy buecando una galga extensiométrica que me pueda medir de 0 a 508 libras, su alguien sabe de algúna que me pueda servir, me puede pasar por favor el código o la hoja de especificaciones?
Muchas gracias!
Saludos


----------



## Juanch0402 (Nov 15, 2009)

hola que tal bueno solo queria preguntar como puedo hacer una galga extenciometrica basica para una practica


----------

